# Frösche



## Niklas (12. Okt. 2009)

Hallo 
Ich habe ca. 15 Wasserfrösche an meinem  Gartenteich im Sommer konnte man immer mindestens 7 beobachten. Jetzt sehe ich meistens keinen oder seltend ma einen wo sind sie hin? Und was machen sie im Winter???


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Niklas,

ab einer gewissen Temperatur gehen die Frösche in die Winterruhe. Sie halten sozusagen Winterschlaf. Das könnte im Fall der Wasserfrösche z.B. bei Dir im Teich sein.


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Frösche*

Servus Niklas

Die lassen sich auf den Grund absinken ...

 

Bei mir war das in 2m Tiefe ...

Suchbild .... Wieviele kannst den erkennen


----------



## Niklas (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo
Ich kan 2 erkennen aber sie haben ja keine kiemen.....Und ein halbes jahr ohne Futter geht das??


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Niklas,

hier gibt es mehr Informationen: http://www.froschnetz.ch/lebensraum/winterquartier.htm


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Frösche*

Servus Niklas

Sie schrauben Ihre erhaltenden "Systeme" auf ein minimum runter, sodas sie über lange Zeit in eine Starre verfallen und darum so lange am Teichgrund liegen können.

Das Foto ist übrigens nach der Eisschmelze im März 2006 entstanden und es sind 4 Teichfrösche zu sehen ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Frösche*

 es Suchbild Helmut


----------



## SnOmAn (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht , ob du noch eine Antwort brauchst , aber unsere Froschbestände variieren auch immer . Zum Thema überwintern , also unsere Überwintern immer draußen unter der Hecke.


----------



## Niklas (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Ja ich bin gestern mit dem Kescher durch den see gegangen und habe dabei einen toten Frosch gefunden.


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Servus Niklas

Der könnte aber auch noch am Leben gewesen sein 

Also ich würde jetzt noch net viel am Teich machen 

Das Leben erwacht jetzt erst ganz langsam und du bringst durch die Kescher-Aktion zu viel Unruhe in den Teich .... also ....

Geduld, Geduld und nochmal Geduld ....
die größte Tugend eines Teichlers .... ich weiß ist schwer, überhaupt mit deinem Alter ....


----------



## cpt.nemo (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Ich hab heute mal auf den Teichgrund runtergeschaut. Da saßen (falls ich mich nicht verzählt hab) 15 Frösche auf einem Haufen. In allen Größen. Gepaart haben sie sich anscheinend auch schon, da die großen Weibchen schon ganz fette Bäuche haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi,

die ersten Grasfrösche spielen auch hier, kaum das der Schnee großteils verschwunden ist, schon wieder Frogger und versuchen heil über die Straße zu kommen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Friedhof der  Frösche >15Stück  :-((*

  ich habe am Freitag die erste Kröte über die Strasse getragen,..
und dann obwohl noch ein wenig Eis auf meinem Teich ist, mal genauer mit der Taschenlampe nach geguckt,..  

zuerst dachte ich, dass die ersten Frosch-Päarchen da sind,.. dann musste ich aber leider feststellen, dass der Winter leider meine lieben Frösche auf den Gewissen hat...

habe ca. 17 tote Frösche rausholen müssen,... :-(((  (ich hoffe es werden nicht noch mehr :-((

      (PS: extra kleines Bildformat,.. grauselig.. die armen Kleinen)

Es waren leider Tiere jeden Alters,.. also nichts mit Altersschwäche oder so,..
Ich hatte ja auch dieses Jahr alle Wassertemperaturen im Blick,..
da wo die meisten in der Ecke verharrten, war es um die 1-2°C kalt,

Hätte ich es vorher gewusst, hätte ich genau da ein Styropor-Schwimmer angebracht,..

Ich strebe zwar einen Naturteich an,.. mache mir jetzt derzeit noch den Vorwurf, dass an der Stelle auch mein Edelstahlwasserfall ins Wasser geht,..
der lief zwar nicht, aber in der Schnee-Zeit war da öftes die LED-Beleuchtung an,..
 vielleicht hat diese Beleuchtung die Tierchen zu weit nach oben gelockt ??

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich umgekehrt wieder dieses Jahr auch zur neuen Population beitragen kann,...
mannoman,.. ( die Libellenlarfen, Rückschwimmer &Co sind fleissig,.. jetzt kommen auch bald die __ Molche) 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (1. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Micha.

Da blutet einem echt das Herz. 
Bei uns waren es voriges Frühjahr am alten Teich über 100 tote Frösche... wir haben die letzten erst einige Wochen nach dem letzten Eis aus dem Teich geholt, da wir sie nicht eher gesehen hatten. 

Beleuchtung gab es dort keine, jedoch dürfte bei dieser (freiwilligen!!) Besatzdichte + Goldfische einfach der Sauerstoff zur Neige gegangen sein. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Frösche diesen unter Wasser nur durch die Haut aufnehmen können und nicht aktiv durch Kiemenbewegung o.ä., wird klar, warum sie schon sterben, während die Goldfische großteils überleben. 

Im Frühjahr waren bei uns aber bereits neue Exemplare aus den naturnahen Regenrückhaltebecken des Flughafens nachgezogen. 


> Bei den mitteleuropäischen Wasserfröschen finden sich zwei Überwinterungsstrategien. Während der Kl. Wasserfosch immer an Land überwintert, sucht der __ Seefrosch zum Überwintern den Gewässergrund auf. Teichfrösche verfolgen beide Strategien.


Quelle
Unsere eher kleinen Teiche dürften für die zweite Strategie einfach bei langen Wintern ungeeignet sein... 
Es sind nun mal leider keine über 3 m tiefe "Seen" mit sehr großem Volumen.


----------



## Piroska (1. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo!
Das Leben erwacht jetzt erst langsam....
Am letzten Freitag schwammen auf meinem Filterteich noch die letzten Eisstücke und gestern habe ich den ersten Ballen Froschlaich gesehen. Heute morgen tummelten sich im Schwimmteich  2 __ Molche. Also hier erwacht das Leben ruckzuck, obwohl der Schnee noch nicht ganz weg ist. Gruss aus Ungarn


----------



## Perschke (6. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo!

Bei mir ist der Teich noch vollständig zugefroren. 

Am Rand kann ich sehen, dass es diesen Winter meinen einzigen __ Goldfisch erwischt hat.
Bei dem vielen Schnee war es mir nicht möglich, ein Loch frei zu lassen.

Abgesehen davon, dass der Goldfisch ein Lebewesen ist, trauere ich ihm nicht nach.
Wenn ich das hier lese, mache ich mir um meine Frösche mehr sorgen.

Ist meine Sorge berechtigt?

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## Annett (6. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo.

Ja, diese Sorge ist leider berechtigt. 
Uns sind in einem Teich nur ein Bruchteil der Goldfische im Winter 2008/2009 eingegangen, dafür aber über 100 Frösche. Ich denke, diese brauchen einfach eine höhere Sauerstoffkonzentration oder sind empfindlicher, was Vergiftungen durch Faulgase o.ä. an geht.


----------



## Perschke (6. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Oh, dass konnte ich mir schon denken.

Diesen Winter war es aber auch nicht möglch mit einfachen Mitteln ein Luftloch im Eis zu erhalten.

Gruß
Perschke - Der nun darauf hofft, dass Frösche aus den Nachbarteichen zu ihm kommen.


----------



## halu1de (13. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

hallo ich habe auch ein paar es ist schon laich im teich

LG Harald::


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*



Annett schrieb:


> Beleuchtung gab es dort keine, jedoch dürfte bei dieser (freiwilligen!!) Besatzdichte + Goldfische einfach der Sauerstoff zur Neige gegangen sein. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Frösche diesen unter Wasser nur durch die Haut aufnehmen können und nicht aktiv durch Kiemenbewegung o.ä., wird klar, warum sie schon sterben, während die Goldfische großteils überleben. .




Hallo Annett,..

bin nun leider erst nach 2 Wochen, wieder im Forum aktiv.
Dein genannter Link (Quelle, NABU klappt leider nicht mehr,.. konnte auf die Schnelle auf der NABU homepage auch nicht den richtigen Punkt finden), hört sich aber interessant an...

Hätte ich es vorher gewusst. hätte ich genau da, wo ich die meisten Frösche gefunden habe auch einen Luftsprudler montiert und im Winter durchlaufen lassen,..
(in meinem Hauptteich, da wo die vielen toten Frösche waren, ist bisher ja noch kein Fisch drin).

Im Fischteich war auch kein Luftsprudler, damit dort die Wasserschichten nicht durchgesprudelt wurden,
da haben auch die meisten Fische (und ich gehe auch von ein paar Fröschen aus) überlebt.
(hier gabe es aber auch einen größeren Eisfreihalter für Fäul-Gas-Austausch)

Was mich am meisten gewundert hat,.. warum die Fische nicht weiter ins Tiefe gegangen sind,..
der Teich hat ja fast 1,5m Wassertiefe und da war es auch immer > plus 2-3°C grad "warm",..

Anscheinend gefällt den Froschen aber der flache Wasserbereich im Dunkel unter meiner Holzterrasse, und da ist das Wasser nur ca. 20-40cm tief und war in diesem
Winter dort leider durchgeforen,..

Ich werde nun wohl ab heute wieder meine Pumpen anwerfen,.. damit die nächsten Lebewesen wie __ Molche und weitere Frösche etc. keine
weiteren Schwierigkeiten bekommen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Micha.

Ich habe den Link korrigiert - war mein Fehler....
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es möglichst viele überlebt haben.
Wahrs. wird nun durch "Wärme", Wind und Regen auch unser alter Teich auftauen, sodass man endlich etwas mehr sehen kann. 
Der neue Teich ist so gut wie eisfrei und sieht bis auf ein Paket Fadenalgen ganz gut aus. Nur viele der großen Spitzschlammschnecken sind hinüber. Vermutlich hatten die aber einfach ihr Alter erreicht.


----------



## Perschke (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Micha,
die Frösche sind sicherlich gestorben, weil ihnen der Sauerstoff fehlte.
Durch die geschlossene Eisdecke und den vielen Schnee konnten die Faulgase nicht entweichen.

Pumpe, Sprudler oder dergleichen Gerätschaften gehören nach meiner Auffassung nicht in den Naturteich. Es gibt natürliche Mittel, um dafür zu sorgen, dass die Faulgase entweichen können.

Mein Eisfreihalter hatte der viele Schnee unter sich begraben. Er ist ja such nur 5 - 10 cm hoch. Im Herbst werde ich mir aus dem abgeschnittenen __ Schilf ein großes Bündel zusammenschnüren und ins Wasser setzen. Vielleicht noch einen Baumstamm schwimmen lassen und vor allem das Schilf im Wasser nicht zu früh abschneiden.
Und natürlich dafür sorgen, dass der Schnee die Eisfreihalter nicht zudeckt.

Schau mal hier

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den Link,.. (LINK NABU) -> auch die anderen Info´s dort, sind ganz interessant.


@Perschke, 
auch der Link zum "Froschnetz" ist ganz hilfreich, ich habe dort schon früher mal nachgeblättert.


Perschke schrieb:


> Pumpe, Sprudler oder dergleichen Gerätschaften gehören nach meiner Auffassung nicht in den Naturteich. Es gibt natürliche Mittel, um dafür zu sorgen, dass die Faulgase entweichen können.



Was den "Naturteich" angeht, hat sicherlich jeder so seine Erfahrung,.. auch ich habe seit ca. 12 Jahren einen ca. 2000 Liter "Miniteich" 
der quasi ohne Teichpumpe auskommt und immer beste Wasserwerte geliefert hat.

Mein neuer "Naturteich" muss sich sicherlich erst noch weiter entwickeln,.. die Teichflora ist aber im 2 Jahr schon recht gut ausgebildet.

Meine Teichpumpe in diesem erzeugt ja nur ein "absinken" vom Wasserspiegel im Filtergrabenteich nach dem Naturagart Prinzip,.. alles weitere regelt der Teich
selbst,.. (ich habe zwar auch noch einen Oase Screenmatic 18, aber den nutze ich nur in der Übergangszeit).

Mein Eisfreihalter (zum Entsorgen der Faulgase) im Fischteich hat auch bei 40cm Schnee einen "Schnorchel" gehabt, sodass sichergestellt wurde, dass auch der zugeschneite Styroporblock weiter "funktioniert".

Wie gesagt, vielleicht sind die lieben Frösche auch aufgrund der Sauerstoffmangels weiter an die Oberfläche gekommen, auf jedenfall sind sie im Flachwasserbereich gestorben obwohl
0,5m daneben bereits 1m Wassertiefe gewesen wäre.

Ich habe auch viele Pflanzen (wie __ Schilf) extra zum Gasaustausch im Teich belassen,.. ich werde im nächsten Winter auf jedenfall einen kleinen Luftsprudler einsetzen,,..
und auch im "Froschteich" zusätzlich Gasaustausch ermöglichen ( Naturteich hin oder her  )
(was den Laubeintrag und abgestorbene Pflanzen angeht, werde ich nächsten Jahr im Herbst mir doch ein Netz kaufen ca, 8x8m).

Ich habe heute meine Teichpumpe angeschmissen, und erwarte dass in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen wieder viele Molchpaare einwandern werden.
und sich auch wieder weitere Frösche vermehren wollen.

Was meine Teichtemperaturen angeht, habe ich diese ja "automatisiert" im Internet: MEINE Wassertemperaturen

Danke
mfG. Micha


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi,

nicht immer muß ein Froschsterben an Sauerstoffmangel oder Vergiftungen liegen. Wenn sich viele Frösche zusammen am Teichgrund niederlassen und einige tragen Krankheitskeime bei sich verbreiten diese sich im Winter rapide unter den Froggies (nicht viel anders wenn sich unsereins mit Grippe- oder Noro-Virus verseucht mittags ins dichte Kantinengetümmel hockt)  ruckzuck fällt ein Teil (oder im extremfall alle) der Belegschaft aus

MfG Frank


----------



## SusiS. (19. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo,

langsam taut der Teich auf und gibt die Teichränder frei und dort haben sich rund um den Teich  die Frösche versammelt, da die Ränder wohl als letztes zugefroren sind und so liegen sie auch dort an die 20-30 Frösche, alle tot. Obwohl wie auch andere wir einen Eisfrei auf dem Teich hatten und dazu noch Styropor-Platten, aber bei dem Winter und der Kälte hat  wohl das eine oder andere Teil versagt. Obwohl der Teich noch großflächig eine Eisdecke hat, werden wir später versuchen schon einen Teil der Frösche herauszubekommen. Irgendwie gruselig wie sie da so liegen. Man sagt zwar das ist Natur und kann immer mal passieren, traurig ist es aber trotzdem, das der Winter so vielen Tieren das Leben gekostet hat.

Wobei es sich bei den Fröschen hauptsächlich um ältere Tiere handelt, hätte der Instinkt sie doch warnen müssen, dass die Teiche zufrieren könnten. Bisher habe ich nur einen kleineren Frosch gefunden bzw. im Wasser gesehen.

Obwohl die Frage des Warum wird wohl keiner wirklich  beantworten können.


----------



## Annett (19. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Guten Abend.

Der von mir gepostete und von Micha nochmals zitierte Link sollte schon erklären, warum einige Frösche meinen, im Teich überwintern zu müssen: http://herpetologie.nabu-koeln.de/allgemein/atlas/teichfrosch.htm


> Bei den mitteleuropäischen Wasserfröschen finden sich zwei Überwinterungsstrategien. Während der Kl. Wasserfosch immer an Land überwintert, sucht der __ Seefrosch zum Überwintern den Gewässergrund auf. *Teichfrösche verfolgen beide Strategien.*





> Die Erscheinung des Teichfrosches liegt, wie es sich für einen Hybriden gehört, zwischen den Elternarten __ Kleiner Wasserfrosch und Seefrosch. Beachten Sie bitte die Hinweise zur schwierigen Abgrenzung innerhalb des sog. „Grünfrosch-Komplexes"


Seefrösche sind relativ selten (am alten Teich hatten wir bei ca. 70 Fröschen 2 Seefrösche, wenn es denn wirklich welche waren), aber Teich- bzw. __ Grünfrösche als Hybriden sind sehr häufig. Und die sind eben so "clever" und nutzen leider auch zu flache/kleine Teiche für die Überwinterung...


----------



## Libellenlarve (19. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo,

ich habe nur einen Miniteich und erstmals einen Frosch zur Überwinterung. 

Hatte den ganzen Winter die Teichpumpe an, obwohl abgeraten wird davon. Bis auf wenige Tage war der Teich an einer Stelle immer offen, am Einlauf. Der Frosch, ganz clever, hat dort geruht. Dachte eigentlich, daß es ihm da zu bewegt ist und ev. zu kalt ist. Durch die Umwälzung kommt ja die Temperaturverteilung durcheinander. Aber dafür ist er quicklebendig und munter. Ich vermute, bei der Wärme heute ist er rausgekommen. Habe ihn nicht mehr gesehen. Warte nun, daß er sich wieder auf dem Rand sonnt.

Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## teichmichl (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Ich hatte im Winter einen meiner kleineren Naturteiche etwas vergrössert.
Als ich mit Schaufel und Hacke am graben war,kamen mir auf einmal ca 30-40 Frösche entgegengefallen.Diese versteckten sich über den Winter in einem kleinen Hohlraum ca 50cm tief im Boden.(War vermutlich mal ein Wühlmausnest)Vielleicht machen das deine Frösche gerade genauso.Müssten aber jetzt bald rauskommen.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Conny (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo,

ich habe vorgestern den 1. Frosch gehört und auch gesehen!
Sie kommen! Oder sind immer noch da?  und nur aufgewacht!
Fotos folgen


----------



## Annett (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Conny.

Wir haben vorhin auf einer Straße zwischen Feld und Wald einige __ Kröten (würde ich zumindest sagen) gesehen...
Es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Christine (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi Conny,

ich hab auch schon die ganze Zeit Ausschau gehalten. Einen haben wir dann auch gesehen. Der saß im Wohnzimmer hinterm Schrank. Wie er dahin gekommen  ist?  
Die Tür war den ganzen  Tag offen, vielleicht hat er ja Schutz vor dem Regen gesucht 

Foto? 
Leider nein - bei der hektischen Aktion, den Knaben hinauszubugsieren bevor er weiter in  die Tiefen des Hauses vordringt, hab ich das natürlich vergessen aua

Das Rausbringen war übrigens ganz einfach. Einfach die Schiebetür zum Teich einen  Spalt aufgemacht und der __ Grasfrosch ist ganz alleine und zügig in  Richtung des Plätscherns gehopst.


----------



## Inken (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Mir kam gestern Abend auf der Landstraße auch ein (unbeleuchteter) Frosch entgegengehüpft.. Anstatt die Straße an der schmalsten Stelle flott zu überqueren, wie wir es alle mal gelernt haben, hopste er mir auf meiner Fahrbahn entgegen. Ich hoffe, er ist heil dort angekommen, wo er hinwollte!!:beten

Und gerade eben, als ich Mia von ihrer Freundin abholte, eine träge Kröte vor dem Wagen. Das Kind hat sie dann beherzt auf den Bürgersteig getragen. Ich hoffe, auf die richtige Seite.. 

Doch, der Frühling ist da, und mit ihm Motorräder und Amphibien auf der Straße! Also Obacht!!


----------



## joi (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Bei mir war heute morgen etwas los am Teich,als ich aus dem Fenster schaute sah ich viele Frösche in meinem Fischteich was etwas ungewöhnlich ist,meistens habe ich nur einen einzigen im Sommer als Gast,als ich nachschauen ging, sah ich 4 Ballen Froschlaich in der Sumpfzone,ich habe Goldfische im Teich die auch gefüttert werden,wird der Froschlaich trotzdem jetzt als Leckerbissen gesehen, oder hat einer von euch die Erfahrung gemacht dass er nicht weggefressen wurde?Liebe Grüsse Joi


----------



## Conny (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo,
bei den Fröschen besteht ein Ungleichgewicht zwischen Männlein und Weiblein (sehr viel mehr Männer als Frauen ). Deshalb suchen sich die Männers einen erhöhten Platz, um nach den Frauens Ausschau zu halten und das ist eben oft eine Straße 
Unser Teichprinz quakt den ganzen Tag ganz traurig.





@Christine das hatten wir auch schon, da waren die auf der Flucht vor einer Katze
@Inken du hast aber mutige Mädels 
@joi wir haben auch Fische, aber einige überleben immer. Bei uns gibt es Flachzonen, die für Fische unerreichbar sind


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

.. also meine Goldfische fressen (zumindest erkennbar) kein Laich,.. egal ob von Kröte oder Frosch,.. gleiches gilt für die Quappen.

=> was die Froschwanderung angeht,.. so gucke ich zumindest  nicht nur zu 

im Moment gehe ich jeden Abend auf die Strasse und __ Kröten einsammeln,..
die kommen dann zwischen sicherem Wald und Teich wo sie sich den Weg weiter selbst aussuchen können.

nach den letzten Todesfällen im Teich (s.o., zu den ca. 15 kamen nach dem letzten Eis nocheinmal ca. tote 6 Frösche, diesmal mehr im Tiefen.---)
=> ist nun das Leben (GOTT SEI DANK) wieder in den Teich eingezogen,..

derzeit ca. 5-10 Frösche. im / am Teich 10-20 Kröten und ca. alle paar Meter im Wasser ein Molch  

werde nun abends wieder öfters mit Taschenlampe und Kamera an den Teich gucken gehen


----------



## Christine (20. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi Conny,

also - wenn das  keine Reflexe sind,  denk ich, Du hast da einen __ Moorfrosch "abgeschossen"....


----------



## Lowmans (21. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo, 
letzte Jahr im Sommer habe ich unsere __ Frösche dann mal vor die Linse bekommen.
Ich weiß ich wollt hier Molche sehen, aber ich dachte ich Poste das hier auch mal.. ^^
Etliche male sind sie mir weggehüpt, aber dann hab ich sie doch Fotographiert bekommen.
 *Stolz*     xD

Wieviele findet ihr ?

MFG

(-> 4 hab ich gefunden)


----------



## Casybay (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallöchen,
klasse Suchbild, leider fand ich nur 3,
habe endlich auch einen __ Grasfrosch bei mir, er kam gestern abend und sitzt jetzt am Teich.
Hoffentlich kommen noch Gesellschafter dazu. Ist nämlich das 1. mal dass ich Frösche im Frühjahr habe, die kamen sonst nur als Sommer und Herbst Besucher.


----------



## rut49 (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

,
mein "eisamer Prinz" ist auch aus seinem Winterschlaf erwacht.
Gesehen habe ich ihn zwar noch nicht, aber sein "Schnarchen" ist nicht zu überhören.  Er versucht jedes Jahr eine Partnerin anzulocken, bisher leider ohne Erfolg.
Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag
:cu Regina


----------



## Conny (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo,

an was erkenne ich denn einen __ Moorfrosch?
Die Kehle von unserem ist weiß. Und er saß gestern Abend auf dem Grün und hat ganz traurig vor sich hin gequakt.


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi Conny,

auf dem Foto kam der Knabe so blau rüber. Und Moorfrösche werden, wenn sie Frühlingsgefühle haben, richtig blau. Ansonsten sieht er dem __ Grasfrosch schon sehr ähnlich.

http://www.erdkroete.de/moorfrosch.htm


----------



## Lichti (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Moin,

sind die Erdkröten eigentlich schädlich für meinen Teich 
Ich weiß, blöde frage aber ich habe heute 3 Stück in meinem Teich entdeckt.
Das ist das erste mal das ich diese Tierchen am/in meinem Teich habe........


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Lichti,

nein, Erdkröten sind definitiv nicht schädlich für Deinen Teich! 

Sie sind auch bald wieder weg. Wenn Du dann schwarze Perlenketten an den Unterwasserpflanzen findest, haben sie bei Dir gelaicht. Darüber solltest Du dich freuen und die Zeit als Krötenopa genießen. Sie ist erstens sehr interessant, zweitens gut gegen Algen und drittens schnell wieder vorbei.

Und für den Garten sind Erdkröten auch eher nützlich.


----------



## ron (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*



> Und Moorfrösche werden, wenn sie Frühlingsgefühle haben, richtig blau



Bei manchen Menschen ist es genau umgekehrt...

LG

Ron


----------



## Casybay (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo,
heut abend war so richtig was los im Garten 3 Krötenmänner und ein Krötenpaar auf dem Weg zum Teich.
Hier mal die 3 Männer.


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi Carmen,

"Deine" Jungs sehen etwas desorientiert aus....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Carmen,
> 
> "Deine" Jungs sehen etwas desorientiert aus....



sehen aus wie gerade aus der Kneipe gekommen und sind sich noch nicht einig wo Mann am leichtesten Mädels aufreißen (bzw. sich von denen abschleppen lassen) kann

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hurra! Froschen ist wieder da - jetzt ist Frühling!

Eddie noch etwas schüchtern
 

Freddie nach dem Motto "erklimmt mit letzter Kraft die Stiegen...."


----------



## Conny (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Else,

die sind so grün um die __ Nase


----------



## Casybay (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo ,
das die Männer so aussehen ist doch mal klar, da kam noch eine Frau dazu , die hatte aber schon einen  Huckepack, waren wohl auch  nur auf der Durchreise. 2 Erdkrötenmänner sind bei mir im Teich gelandet und wühlen so rum als hätt ich Karpfen. Was sind die Grasfrösche doch so ruhig. Hoffentlich wandern die 2 Erdkröten heut wieder weiter, damit mein Teichboden wieder klar wird.


----------



## Bebel (23. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo

Bei den Fröschen und __ Kröten ist auf jeden Fall endgültig Frühling angesagt. 
Dafür, dass die eigentlich zu ihren Ursprungsgewässern zurückkehren um sich zu paaren, wimmelt es ganz schön im Teich (ist erst 2008 angelegt). Man könnte denken ich hätte mehrere Wassersprudler laufen, so viel Bewegung ist im Teich.

Hab heute morgen allein über 20 Tiere im Randbereich  gezählt und da sind auf jeden Fall noch nicht die __ Grünfrösche bei, die ich bisher nur rufen gehört, aber noch nicht gesehen habe. 
Einige von den vielen Grasfröschen die im Teich überwintert haben, scheinen den Teich schon verlassen zu haben.

Einige der Frösche und Kröten haben auch schon abgelaicht. Den Fischen scheint das Ganze nicht geheuer, die wirken etwas verschreckt. Auch der Bodengrund ist völlig aufgewirbelt.

Eigentlich wollte ich am Wochenende den Filter wieder in Betrieb nehmen - wie verhindert ihr, dass die Quappen später ständig von der Pumpe in den Filter transportiert werden - hatte letztes Jahr sogar Fischnachwuchs im Filter.

LG Bebel


----------



## expresser (29. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo,

könntet ihr mir bitte bei der Bestimmung unserer Teichbewohner helfen?

Das erste Exemplar müßte doch eigentlich ein __ Teichfrosch sein. Dessen Beine sind doch ein wenig zu lang für eine Kröte. Aber die Farbe?
 
Dieses Foto entstand am Morgen.

Dieser hier hält sich auf der anderen Seite des Teichs auf und deshalb nehme ich an dass es ein Artgenosse vom gleichen Geschlecht ist.
  
Dieses Bild ist vom Abend mit Blitzlicht.

Oder ist es doch eine Kröte wegen der vielen Warzen und der kürzeren Beine?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo

__ Grasfrosch
Rana temporaria


mfG

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/index.htm


----------



## expresser (29. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hallo Karsten,

Nr. 2 auch?

Danke


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Erdkröte 

bufo bufo



schönabend


----------



## ollifrog (29. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi,

das 1. Bild ein __ Grasfrosch, aber die 2 letzten Bilder eindeutig ne __ Erdkröte. Bei den vielen Warzen...musst mal lauschen was für Töne die von sich geben, da wird dir auffallen dass sie sich deutlich unterscheiden. Kannst die Töne auch unter dem angegebenen Link von Karsten anhören.

LG Olli


----------



## expresser (29. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hi Olli,

Einer ist den ganzen Tag am rufen, doch kein Weibchen weit und breit. Das wird die __ Erdkröte im Steinhaufen sein.
Der __ Grasfrosch meldet sich den ganzen Tag nicht. Jetzt am Abend hab` ich ihn das erste Mal gehört. Der quakt etwas schneller als die Kröte.

Höffentlich finden sie noch ein Weibchen. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn es Nachwuchs gäbe!

Danke Karsten und Olli!


----------



## SusiS. (29. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Leben und Tot liegt nahe beieinander. Kaum sind die letzten toten Frösche aus dem Teich geborgen, sind neue Frösche da und schon bepackt im Huckepack, da wird es dieses Jahr auch Laich geben und davor, zwar leiser, aber doch, Froschkonzerte


----------



## ollifrog (29. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Ja, die männchen sind immer in der Überzahl...Wir hatten bis vor paar Tagen um die 7 Erdkröten, aber alles Männchen. Die klangen ziehmlich verzweifelt. Heute nun das 1.Weibchen da und wurde natürlich gleich in Besitz genommen...die anderen Männchen versuchen nun verzweifelt ihren Konkurenten von ihrem Rücken zu stoßen! Ich hoffe es kommt wenigstens noch 1 Weibchen...Letztes Jahr waren es mehr, der harte Winter ist wohl nicht spurlos an ihnen vorbeigegangen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Moin,

gestern abend hab ich einen Kröterich direkt in der Auffahrt zur Garage gefunden. Hatte schon im Scheinwerferlicht gesehen das der irgendwie nicht so richtig von der Stelle kam. Als ich ihn dann aufgehoben hab sah ich auch warum. Hatte nur 3 Beine, das rechte Hinterbein war nur ein Stummel (wenn das durch ne Verletzung entstanden ist muß die aber schon lange zurückliegen da alles akurat verheilt). Die letzten 30m wurde er dann getragen
Da sieht man mal wieder wie ernergisch Frösche/__ Kröten zur Laichzeit sind. Kaum noch laufen können, aber zum vö.... in den nächsten Puff, ähm Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

...ich wärme mal den Thread nochmal auf.
Mein Teich ist seit Baubeginn ein knappes Jahr alt / jung. 
Leider konnte ich noch keinen Frosch entdecken. Was macht denn einen Teich für die attraktiv / so attraktiv dass sie auch einziehen ?
Ich hatte zwar letzte Woche mal den Verdacht einen "murmeln" gehört zu haben (aus dem Steingarten oder dem "Gemüse" darüber. Gesehen hab ich im / am Teich aber noch keinen. 

 ..Teich mit Steingarten  


 ...in meinem alten Teich


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Servus Frank

Was die Fröschen für einen Teich sich aussuchen 
Denke so natürlich wie möglich gestalten ... soll heißen auch Algen hätten dann Ihre Berechtigung ......

Du hattest wie ich am alten Teich Frösche und am neuen finden sich keine ein.
Gut, mein Teich ist noch nicht fertig ... aber es gibt bei uns leider keine Frösche ...  zumindest berichten die Nachbarn, auch Teichbesitzer, über keine Sichtungen.

Dürfte also auch auf die Gegend ankommen. Leider, hätte gerne wieder welche ....

Schauen wir mal 

Vielleicht bringt sie ja der Storch ... ähhhh, die __ Enten oder andere Badegäste


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Ach noch etwas vergessen ..... 

Hast Bilder vom alten Teich ..... :beten


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*



> Hast Bilder vom alten Teich .....



...yep. Liefer ich heute abend mal nach. Sitz gerade am falschen Rechner.


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*



Freue mich schon darauf


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

So, hier sind die Bilder vom Teich aus unserem alten Haus & Garten:

  (Reinigungsarbeiten) 

 ​

...und mit der "100-Liter-Badewanne" hat der "Teichwahn" bei mir seine Anfänge genommen:

 

 

 ​


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Nachtrag: Hätte auch nie gedacht dass sich hier ein Frosch hin verläuft. Stadtrandlage von KA, weit und breit nichts was auf Frosch schliessen lassen könnte.
Bin jetzt mal echt gespannt im neuen Haus. Dörfchen in ländlicher Lage, umgeben von Rhein, Alt-Rhein und jeder Menge Baggerlöcher. 
Da müsste sich doch einer zu mir verlaufen.

Abgesehen davon: Als ich meinen aktuellen Teich gebaut habe, habe ich fast jeden Tag einen in unmittelbarer Näher der "Baustelle" gesehen. Ziemlich klein und hellgrün. Niedlicher Bursche. Als ob er sagen wollte:" Sieh zu dass du fertig wirst, damit ich einziehen kann."


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Servus Frank

Die kleinen Grünen .... uiii ... das sind __ Laubfrösche .... 

So herzig die aussehen


 

 
aber einen Krach machen die ... (ein bisserl runter scrollen)


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

..genau so einer war es. Kann ich den berechtigte Hoffnung haben dass er irgendwann einzieht ? :?


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Frösche*

Hmmm ... wenn die Bedingungen passen, kannst in den Link nachlesen, ja.

Wir hatten welche am Ex-Teich .... aber .... an schlafen, bei geöffneten Fenster, daß kannst dann vergessen. Vom April bis Anfang Juni haben die ein Konzert gemacht  ... habe mir öfter gewünscht, daß ich nicht so ein optimales Umfeld für die Racker hätte.

Aber wie gesagt, auch das ging vorbei


----------

